# Delaware mickey d's before and afters



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

pauly the painter said:


> <img src="http://www.painttalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9380"/>


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Saw some guys painting this so I decided to stop and snap some pictures. (for the credit) lol


----------

